# GPU-Z shows graphics chipset name instead of graphics card name



## Theliel (Oct 14, 2019)

How come it doesnt show actual name like HWiNFO does?


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 14, 2019)

Sure it does. 
Subvender = Asus. GTX 970

Looks ok from here....?


----------



## refillable (Oct 14, 2019)

My AMD card does worse. It doesn't even show whether I have the R9 380 or the 380X.


----------



## Theliel (Oct 14, 2019)

Seems it is showing wrong release date - only chipset release date yet floating window says "official release date of the graphics card". Thats a bit unusual... Maybe, no definitely it should be changed to either correct model date or "official release date of the graphics chipset".

Release Date Sep 19th, 2014
May 5th, 2015

Hwinfo specifies the difference between graphics card and graphisc chipset naming. Maybe gpu-z will have these improvements included in upcoming updates.


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 14, 2019)

You could have this, like I do:


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 14, 2019)

Ah yes... the fabled and insanely rare %NVIDIA_DEV.1E87%
One of my favorite GPUs ever released


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 15, 2019)

refillable said:


> My AMD card does worse. It doesn't even show whether I have the R9 380 or the 380X.



Doesnt matter look at the shader info


----------



## Fouquin (Oct 15, 2019)

Theliel said:


> How come it doesnt show actual name like HWiNFO does?
> View attachment 134141



The way I understand it is that GPU-Z is showing what the drivers see the card as, HWiNFO is showing both what the VBIOS reports and what the drivers can see. If you go into your driver files, specifically nv_dispi.ini, and change the ID string for GTX 970 to read "ASUS Turbo GTX 970 OC" it'll read as such in GPU-Z.


----------



## refillable (Oct 15, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Doesnt matter look at the shader info



That was what I wanted to convey. GPU-Z's nomenclature is not important.


----------



## Theliel (Oct 18, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Sure it does.
> Subvender = Asus. GTX 970
> 
> Looks ok from here....?





eidairaman1 said:


> Doesnt matter look at the shader info





refillable said:


> That was what I wanted to convey. GPU-Z's nomenclature is not important.



I'm surprised such a popular program exhibits totally illogical behavior.  VBIOS should take precedence over software drivers most base readout. Subvendor ASUS  doesn't distinguish between several Asus models. Barely or not at all noticeable difference with Device ID. Incomplete GPU codename. And looking at the shaders doesn't make a difference for Nvidia-based cards with the same core because they have the same amount of shaders. I'm not sure how that reply was related to my thread.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 18, 2019)

Theliel said:


> I'm surprised such a popular program exhibits totally illogical behavior.  VBIOS should take precedence over software drivers most base readout. Subvendor ASUS  doesn't distinguish between several Asus models. Barely or not at all noticeable difference with Device ID. Incomplete GPU codename. And looking at the shaders doesn't make a difference for Nvidia-based cards with the same core because they have the same amount of shaders. I'm not sure how that reply was related to my thread.


     
Sorry, but you clearly don't understand the software.
Try using the Lookup button...


----------



## Theliel (Oct 18, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Sorry, but you clearly don't understand the software.
> Try using the Lookup button...


Sorry but you clearly don't understand English. Care to explain what I'm not understanding? I wont use any lookup button.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 18, 2019)

Theliel said:


> Care to explain what I'm not understanding? I wont use any lookup button.


Then don't complain.


----------



## Theliel (Oct 18, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Then don't complain.


You still didn't explain what are you talking about.

GPU-Z exhibits totally illogical behavior. VBIOS should take precedence over software/drivers.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 18, 2019)

Theliel said:


> You still didn't explain what are you talking about.
> 
> GPU-Z exhibits totally illogical behavior. VBIOS should take precedence over software/drivers.


It doesn't. It does what it's designed to do. Click on the Lookup button, it's there for a reason.

But by all means, feel free to use an alternative, since you didn't pay for GPU-Z in the first place.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Oct 18, 2019)

If you click on the Look up button it takes you to a page showing your exact modle GPU.
For me it goes here:








						MSI GTX 1660 Ti ARMOR OC Specs
					

NVIDIA TU116, 1860 MHz, 1536 Cores, 96 TMUs, 48 ROPs, 6144 MB GDDR6, 1500 MHz, 192 bit




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Theliel (Oct 18, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> since you didn't pay for GPU-Z in the first place.


GPU-Z is free software. Payment?
"GPU-Z is free to use for personal and commercial usage. "



TheLostSwede said:


> It doesn't. It does what it's designed to do.


Good, meaning it's designed to exhibit illogical behavior. Wrong graphics card name, wrong graphics card release date, you name it (TM)... Thanks.


----------



## Papahyooie (Oct 18, 2019)

Theliel said:


> GPU-Z is free software. Payment?
> "GPU-Z is free to use for personal and commercial usage. "
> 
> 
> Good, meaning it's designed to exhibit illogical behavior. Wrong graphics card name, wrong graphics card release date, you name it (TM)... Thanks.



Look dude, you're asking for the software to do something that you think it should do. That's a feature request, not a problem with the software or "illogical behavior." You're simply looking at a particular field, expecting it to say a model name, when that field was not designed to do that. It's not meant to show whatever "X alpha ACX L33T Edition" moniker the board partner puts on it. You think it should... ok fine. But the developer doesn't. It just takes what's given to it by the driver and displays it. That isn't "illogical." It's what the developer told it to do. You could want it to also display bubble gum pink sheep clip art, but that doesn't mean that fits in with the developer's intent.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Oct 18, 2019)

Theliel said:


> Seems it is showing wrong release date - only chipset release date yet floating window says "official release date of the graphics card". Thats a bit unusual... Maybe, no definitely it should be changed to either correct model date or "official release date of the graphics chipset".
> 
> Release Date Sep 19th, 2014
> May 5th, 2015
> ...


HWinfo actually misidentifies my GPU.
I have an MSI 1660 Ti Armor OC not a Ventus XS OC.




And GPUz correctly took me to the MSI 1660 Ti Armor OC specs as shown in my last post.

And my Release Date is shown correctly in GPUz as well:








						MSI GeForce GTX 1660 Ti ARMOR OC (6GB GDDR6) Graphics Card Review - FunkyKit
					

Today, we’ll be taking a quick look at the MSI GeForce GTX 1660 Ti ARMOR OC (6GB GDDR6) Graphics Card. This card uses the latest GPU from Nvidia, the GeForce GTX 1660 Ti featuring Nvidia’s ...




					www.funkykit.com
				











						GeForce 16 series - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Theliel (Oct 18, 2019)

Papahyooie said:


> Look dude, you're asking for the software to do something that you think it should do. That's a feature request, not a problem with the software or "illogical behavior." You're simply looking at a particular field, expecting it to say a model name, when that field was not designed to do that. It's not meant to show whatever "X alpha ACX L33T Edition" moniker the board partner puts on it. You think it should... ok fine. But the developer doesn't. It just takes what's given to it by the driver and displays it. That isn't "illogical." It's what the developer told it to do. You could want it to also display bubble gum pink sheep clip art, but that doesn't mean that fits in with the developer's intent.


I don't expect it to show bubble gum and pink sheep. I only think it should be more logical that VBIOS takes precedence over NVIDIA drivers.



NoJuan999 said:


> HWinfo actually misidentifies my GPU.
> I have an MSI 1660 Ti Armor OC not a Ventus XS OC.
> View attachment 134396
> 
> ...


HWiNFO shows exactly what is in your graphics card bios. Both cards use identical bios. Thats why MSI didn't bother to change the name.





						GeForce GTX 1660 Ti VENTUS XS 6G OC
					

A fresh new dual fan design, VENTUS proudly displays its industrial shapes in neutral colors to fit any build.




					www.msi.com
				








						GeForce GTX 1660 Ti ARMOR 6G OC
					

MSI GeForce GTX 1660 Ti ARMOR 6G OC




					www.msi.com


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 18, 2019)

Theliel said:


> I don't expect it to show bubble gum and pink sheep. I only think it should be more logical that VBIOS takes precedence over NVIDIA drivers.
> 
> 
> HWiNFO shows exactly what is in your graphics card bios. Both cards use identical bios. Thats why MSI didn't bother to change the name.
> ...


But that's still the wrong model. Hence the Lookup button in GPU-Z, which you are so opposed to...


----------



## Theliel (Oct 18, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> But that's still the wrong model. Hence the Lookup button in GPU-Z, which you are so opposed to...


Don't have anything against buttons all that much... Wrong model name is in the graphics card by MSI.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 18, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> But that's still the wrong model. Hence the Lookup button in GPU-Z, which you are so opposed to...


pointless to argue with the entitled generation, thanks for the laugh tho.


----------



## Theliel (Oct 18, 2019)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> pointless to argue with the entitled generation, thanks for the laugh tho.


I'm older that most of you. Just mad as a hatter.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 18, 2019)

Theliel said:


> I'm older that most of you. Just mad as a hatter.


if only you were as smart!


----------



## Theliel (Oct 18, 2019)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> if only you were as smart!


Madness takes precedence over smartness.


----------



## Papahyooie (Oct 18, 2019)

Theliel said:


> I only think it should be more logical that VBIOS takes precedence over NVIDIA drivers.



The developer disagrees with you. You're free to develop your own software to do so, or suggest it to the developer instead of calling it a bug, or illogical. 

OR just use the functionality that the developer clearly provided, and press the lookup button. Unless you continue to refuse to do that, in which case I've got nothing to offer. Develop your own software and make it do what you want it to. Just don't come in here and complain and moan, and slander the developer's software because the software doesn't do what you think it should.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Oct 18, 2019)

Theliel said:


> HWiNFO shows exactly what is in your graphics card bios. Both cards use identical bios. Thats why MSI didn't bother to change the name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see how they can use the exact same BIOS when my card Boosts higher than a Ventus XS OC does.
My Boost is 1860 MHZ and the Ventus XS OC Boost is 1830 MHz.
They are similar but not identical.
Just like my Armor OC is similar to an MSI 1660 Ti Gaming X but the Gaming X has a higher Boost (1875 MHz).





						GeForce GTX 1660 Ti GAMING X 6G
					

MSI GeForce GTX 1660 Ti GAMING X 6G




					www.msi.com
				




And you can see they have Different BIOS versions here:








						TechPowerUp
					

Extensive repository of graphics card BIOS image files. Our database covers submissions categorized by GPU vendor, type, and board partner variant.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




My point is that GPUz identifies my card correctly and HWInfo doesn't


----------



## Theliel (Oct 18, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> I don't see how they can use the exact same BIOS when my card Boosts higher than a Ventus XS OC does.
> My Boost is 1860 MHZ and the Ventus XS OC Boost is 1830 MHz.
> They are similar but not identical.
> Just like my Armor OC is similar to an MSI 1660 Ti Gaming X but the Gaming X has a higher Boost (1875 MHz).
> ...


Those are only clock variables, the bios is identical hence the different version not entire bios IMO.



NoJuan999 said:


> My point is that GPUz identifies my card correctly and HWInfo doesn't


HWiNFO identifies your card correctly. It reads what is in the card bios. Those are identical cards, slightly variable pcb too but still identical. Reused pcb, reused bios... Just like the Chinese cards. Actually, identical card components like a lot cheaper Chinese cards.



NoJuan999 said:


> I have an MSI 1660 Ti Armor OC not a Ventus XS OC.


Yes, indeed, mhm, but of course you do! Kuchi ku! Here are more of the same cards. They all have the same bios with slight variables.


----------



## mbeeston (Oct 18, 2019)

Theliel said:


> I'm older that most of you. Just mad as a hatter.


sorry, that's not "mad as a hatter", it's more of "bratty as they come".
you are not mad if you come in here and expect everything to be logical young'in.
also reading the info from the bios can be even more of a problem with the amount of fake cards, if all it did was read the bios i dout it would be half as a effective at detecting fakes.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 18, 2019)

Theliel said:


> You still didn't explain what are you talking about.
> 
> GPU-Z exhibits totally illogical behavior. VBIOS should take precedence over software/drivers.


Really?  just like drivers plenty of people flash different bioses so at the very least you could have the same anomalies, it's all software.


----------



## Theliel (Oct 18, 2019)

mbeeston said:


> young'in.
> also reading the info from the bios can be even more of a problem with the amount of fake cards, if all it did was read the bios i dout it would be half as a effective at detecting fakes.


First, you cant know how old am I based on how Im communicating and you cant know why or am I communicating the way I may be or may not be for any or no reason. Second, what are "fake" cards?


----------



## mbeeston (Oct 18, 2019)

Theliel said:


> First, you cant know how old am I based on how Im communicating and you cant know why or am I communicating the way I may be or may not be for any or no reason. Second, what are "fake" cards?


and you don't know how old i am for the same reason and if indeed i am older then you. anyway many cards especially from china have faked and hacked vbios flash on them too litterally say whatever they want them to say... usually with very cheap chips that are not even in the same generation or as powerful, also usually with less ram then advertised. feel free to check the forum there are many threads about fake cards.


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 18, 2019)

ShurikN said:


> Ah yes... the fabled and insanely rare %NVIDIA_DEV.1E87%
> One of my favorite GPUs ever released



Heh, actually it is an eVGA RTX2080 FTW3 Ultra


----------



## NoJuan999 (Oct 18, 2019)

Theliel said:


> Those are only clock variables, the bios is identical hence the different version not entire bios IMO.
> HWiNFO identifies your card correctly. It reads what is in the card bios. Those are identical cards, slightly variable pcb too but still identical. Reused pcb, reused bios... Just like the Chinese cards. Actually, identical card components like a lot cheaper Chinese cards.
> Yes, indeed, mhm, but of course you do! Kuchi ku! Here are more of the same cards. They all have the same bios with slight variables.


1. Yes they are essentially the same card other than clock speeds.
The Clock speeds are set in the BIOS, so if they used the exact same BIOS then the Boost Clocks would be exactly the same.

2. No it doesn't, GPUz correctly identifies my Armor OC as an Armor OC, HWInfo doesn't.

3. I understand that they are Very similar cards with very minor differences.
But there are differences, which is why they are sold as different models.

And just FYI, My 1660 Ti Armor OC OC's better than a friend of mines 1660 Ti Ventus XS OC.
Mine hit's 2080 MHz without crashing and his will only go to 2000 MHZ, if he pushes it any higher and it immediately crashes when he opens a AAA game like AC: Odessey.
Which tells me that while they may be Very similar they are Not identical.

PS
What Exact GPU (make and model) do you have ?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 19, 2019)

Theliel said:


> Those are only clock variables, the bios is identical hence the different version not entire bios IMO.


If clocks are different, then the BIOS must be different, too.


----------

